# We are built to hunt



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Humans are built like other preditors , eyes front , inscisor teeth, side mounted ears . So the question arises , where did the Sheeple tendency come from, 
The soft modern condition do not explain this , sheeple have been herded by stronger beings for centuries. 
Primates are much more aggressive about looking after them selves, :beercheer:


----------



## mrbroker (Jul 21, 2010)

*I agree.*

Before farming, civilization was based on hunting and gathering. Even most Native American Tribes were based on that lifestyle. It should be a goal of everyone to learn skills necessary to feed themselves and their family.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

that reply would work real good as a signature


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

IMO we’re omnivores like a raccoon or a bear, we’re supposed to dig out tubers and eat nuts just as much as hunt.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

Peter Capstick was the first person I heard express this but it is true. Every predator has forward facing eyes to lock on fleeing prey. Every prey animal has eyes set wide apart to watch for predators on both sides. We are hunters by design.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

GroovyMike said:


> Peter Capstick was the first person I heard express this but it is true. Every predator has forward facing eyes to lock on fleeing prey. Every prey animal has eyes set wide apart to watch for predators on both sides. We are hunters by design.


If that's the case, then I don't know what my wife is. I swear she has eyes in the back of her head... always knows when I am up to somethin' when I think she ain't lookin'.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

HarleyRider said:


> If that's the case, then I don't know what my wife is. I swear she has eyes in the back of her head... always knows when I am up to somethin' when I think she ain't lookin'.


that would be a *superpredator* like a megalodon or architeuthis  

oddly enough, stereoscopic vision seems to be a trait of terrestrial predators & some avians (owls), while eagles & hawks etc etc have double fovea to give steroscopic vision in each eye

I think that the energy density needed (ie animal protein) to evolve such large brains (not that you would know it most of the time) favored a stereoscopically visioned progenitor over other primates

& no, my belief that evolution is 'close' does *not* preclude my belief in a diety :ignore:


----------



## goose (Jun 12, 2010)

I submit that most people are not going to be able to sustain themselves for a long period through hunting. Oh, a few in very, very isolated areas perhaps, but I see lots and lots of people thinking they'll just do it like their ancestors did, not realizing that there are BILLIONS of people in the world today, and over 300 MILLION in the United States. "Back then" there were far fewer people to be sustained by the wildlife that existed.

Here's some of the data I use to come to this conclusion. Below is a chart from the Wisconsin Department of Natural Resources showing numbers from the deer hunt in Wisconsin.

The key is to note how much the herd was thinned in what amounts to about a 10-day hunt; I believe there are also bow and blackpowder seasons, but in general, you can assume 10 days.

That chart indicates the deer herd was thinned by 1/4 to 1/3 in just 10 days; further, not everyone who could hunt is doing so (I could, but don't, for example, and I know others like me). Further yet, some hunters pass up some deer because they aren't a buck, or not as large as they'd like, or whatever.

Absent these constraints, it's reasonable to assume the harvest could be far larger in just 10 days. Ten days. Thirty days and that herd is simply decimated.

Furthermore, I doubt that, after TSHTF, most people would have the ability to preserve food for more than a few days. Oh, some would--probably many on this board--but most people? No.

That means they're hunting again in 3-5 days. And again the deer population takes a hit.

A month after TSHTF, I doubt anyone could reliably find deer in most places. They'd be hunted out.

The same goes for other game. The lack of ability to preserve means a lot more hunting that would otherwise be the case, and as such the game populations will be clobbered.

Now, Wisconsin isn't the world, but other than very isolated pockets that are largely inaccessible, I believe it's a good proxy for most other places with game.

Lots of people think they're going to be able to sustain themselves with hunting; I believe they're in for the shock of their lives.


----------



## mrbroker (Jul 21, 2010)

There would be other creatures to hunt. Of course a deer would be great here or there, but I would be hunting rabbits, squirrel, birds, fish, etc... I expect to also have our own chickens and goats for more reliable dairy and poultry. We would also be growing gardens, picking fruit, and basic foraging. In that type of situation, I would expect that the majority of the population would be stuck in the big cities following martial law or worse. Or the population would be decreased by the disaster event.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't believe that just hunting would be viable for long unless the human population thinned quite a bit. My point about us being built like a preditor was more of a question why a lot of Sheeple would rather curl up in a ball than do any thing to defend thenselves, My wife is petite but she would fight with every ounce of her being to defend her self, And is somewhat like harley rider mentioned very aware of her surroundings , 
I hate to have my back to the door in a public place and I can't stand to be in a crowd unless I am on the outside and prefferably away a bit .


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> that would be a *superpredator* like a megalodon or architeuthis  :


Hey Blob, I'll give ya 20 bucks if you go up to Harley's wife and call her a megaodon or an architeuthis.

Ahh, lemme rephrase that. I'll give your *estate* the 20 bucks, 'cause if she doesn't killya, Harley will.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*UH Goose.. you forgot something*



goose said:


> I submit that most people are not going to be able to sustain themselves for a long period through hunting. Oh, a few in very, very isolated areas perhaps, but I see lots and lots of people thinking they'll just do it like their ancestors did, not realizing that there are BILLIONS of people in the world today, and over 300 MILLION in the United States. "Back then" there were far fewer people to be sustained by the wildlife that existed.
> 
> Here's some of the data I use to come to this conclusion. Below is a chart from the Wisconsin Department of Natural Resources showing numbers from the deer hunt in Wisconsin.
> 
> ...


After TSHTF there will be a lot fewer humans on the planet... and a lot of them will starve while standing by a creek full of fish and the banks covered with berry's... there are always some who will make it and many who won't...

As a nation of hunters and gatherers we have slipped far from our roots.. but it started long ago... I'd say that most of the population of Boston in 1776 could not survive out in the forests, they were city folks who bought their meat from the butcher and their flour from the miller...

It wasn't the city dwellers who settled this land, it was the 10 % who were willing to head out into the unknown...

And I'm betting the same 10% will do very well in a shtf event...in fact I know they will..and a lot of them are right here!!

It's said that during the Revolution , only 3 % actually fought the rest mostly hunkered down and waited for the smoke to clear...

I think you've under estimated the non sheeple...

I'm a hunter!! in fact I just gathered a nice sandwich and thru skill I hunted and took a cold beer from the fridge,,:beercheer:

I have faith that 90 % of the survivors after a shtf event will not last 30 days more...

Look at New Orleans after Katrina... people just sitting on their asses waiting for the Gov to come feed and water them...

And how is it that with all those folks in that football stadium they let a very small part of the numbers to rape and rob? seems to me most should have fought back in numbers and killed the little pricks...

These people will die.. if not on day one then by day 30..they will be dead.. the deer will be saved...for us!!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

horseman09 said:


> Hey Blob, I'll give ya 20 bucks if you go up to Harley's wife and call her a megaodon or an architeuthis.
> 
> Ahh, lemme rephrase that. I'll give your *estate* the 20 bucks, 'cause if she doesn't killya, Harley will.


I'm sure those *feeble* examples don't nearly do her justice...


----------



## goose (Jun 12, 2010)

*I didn't forget--those people will die after thinning the herds*



HozayBuck said:


> After TSHTF there will be a lot fewer humans on the planet... and a lot of them will starve while standing by a creek full of fish and the banks covered with berry's... there are always some who will make it and many who won't...


Before they die, what do you think they'll be doing? Thinning the herds, that's what. Then the turkeys, squirrels, chipmunks, rabbits--they'll all be virtually extinct.

That's the fundamental problem with this--the herds will be decimated, *then* will come the die-off.

In many, many places those who survive the die-off will face a landscape virtually devoid of wildlife.

For that reason it's worth having a shotgun. Might be able to find a few crows.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> After TSHTF there will be a lot fewer humans on the planet... and a lot of them will starve while standing by a creek full of fish and the banks covered with berry's... there are always some who will make it and many who won't...
> 
> 
> > Shoot most city people would do that now. OR they would eat those pretty little berries on the polk plant.....


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Country folk will survive ... I do believe this ... city folk like HozayBuck said will starve while standing by a creek full of fish ... 

Natures way of thinning the herd ...:ignore: 

Right now the state of Virginia has more white tail deer than they ever had. You can tell by the number of deer that get killed on the road. :gaah: But they will not change the 'season'. 

Most folks would not know what to do with a deer ... if you gave it to them. (DUH)

Herds will be decimated ... I don't think so ... (JMO) Most folks look to the 'store' for the meat on the table not the fields ...


----------

